# اسئلة حول طقس اسبوع الالام



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2010)

*+ لماذا لا نصلي السواعي(صلوات الاجبية) في اسبوع الالام؟*


*لان الاباء اقتطفوا من سفر المزامير كل ما تنبأ عن الام الرب يسوع وهي المزامير التي تقرأ قبل كل انجيل في كل ساعة من ساعات البصخة.*​



*+ لماذا تقال طلبات الليل بلا مطانية(سجود) وبالعكس طلبات النهار؟*


*لان المطانية تكون اثناء الصيام نهارا ولا تكون ليلا.*​



*+لماذا نصلي في اسبوع البصخة في الخورس الثاني؟*


*لان السيد المسيح صلب علي جبل الجلجثة(الاقرانيون) خارج اورشليم وقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس فلنخرج اليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره(عب12:12)*​



*+ لماذا تقال ثوك تي تي جوم في اسبوع البصخة؟*


*لان هذه الصلاة وردت عدة مرات في الكتاب المقدس منها ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن الاربعة والعشرين شيخا انهم يضعون اكاليلهم امام العرش قائلين"انت مستحق ايها الربق ان تأخد المجد والكرامة والقدرة" (رؤ11:4)*​




*+ لماذا لا تقال صلاة الصلح في خدمة قداس خميس العهد؟*


*لان الصلح لم يتم الا بالدم فلنتذكر ان الله احبنا اولا و الله بين محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطأه مات المسيح لاجلنا " (رو 8:5)*​




*+لماذا لا يقال المجمع ولا التراحيم فى خدمه قداس خميس العهد ؟*


*لان القديسين لم يدخلوا الفردوس الا بعد الفداء .*​




*+لماذا نضرب الميطانيات فى الاربعه جهات يوم الجمعه العظيمه ؟*


*لنذكر انفسنا بأن الله موجود فى كل مكان ونقول له "اين اذهب من روحك ومن وجهك اين اهرب "(مز7:139)*


*فنسجد له شكرا على محبته وعرفانا بألامه التى تحملها بسبب خطايانا ولخلاصنا وباتجاهنا الى كل الجهات تعنى ان ذبيحه الصليب كانت لخلاص العالم كله .*​




*+لماذا نقول عن ليله سبت النور بليله ابو غالمسيس؟*


*لان هذه الليله نسمع قراءه سفر الرؤيه فى الكنيسه واول كلمه فى سفر الرؤيه باللغه اليونانيه (ابو كلابسيس)ومعناها الرؤيه ومنها اتت كلمه (ابو غالمسيس)*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (31 مارس 2010)

_بجد الاسئلة جميلة اوى و الاجابات توضيحة جمييييييلة جداااااااااا 

ميرسى يا روزى على الموضوع الجميل اوى ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا قمر بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------

